# Reel Worthless WM Shootout(video)



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We fished the Nipple and Elbow on Fri and Sat. Caught a few Dolphin and Wahoo on Fri. and missed a couple whites Sat. Here is the video. Watch the teaser close you can see a white trying to eat it.


http://youtu.be/tWJ95ZwGVsk


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

If anyone knows put the video on the post please do. Thanks Myles


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

Man, those cameras sure make those big boys in the pit look skinny. Cool video.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool video Myles. Thanks for sharing


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video...thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe still looks fat if you ask me.


----------

